# Boat in Escalante 5/05



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

I lost my new super hero (purple) in the cave on leap of faith.. As of 7:30 pm today(5/06) it was still in there.. If anyone has any ideas on getting it out before it flushes and pins somewhere down stream I'm all ears...
Any help would be greatly appreciated!
thanks
Mark
My number is 970-418-5799(and no its not in the boat)


----------

